
Microlino – small electric car at 12K Euros - meralan
https://www.micro-mobility.com/en/experience-micro/microlino
======
mohammedbin
Really cool,- I'd like to see some discussion on safety too- something I wish
car manufacturers talked more explicitly about.

~~~
Someone
[https://www.micro-mobility.com/en/experience-
micro/microlino...](https://www.micro-mobility.com/en/experience-
micro/microlino#faq-container):

 _”Does the Microlino have a crash test?

The Microlino belongs to the category L7E, thats why he doesn't need to pass a
crash test. But that doesn't mean that its not important for us to make the
Microlino as safe as possible. After our crash simulations the Microlino
passes the crash test with 50 km/h.”_

I wouldn’t bet on that. It doesn’t weigh much, which means it will decelerate
fast when hitting a ‘normal’ car head-on), and it has very little space for a
crumple zone.

(Unrelated to your question: this design seems inspired by the BMW Isetta 300.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isetta#BMW_Isetta_300](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isetta#BMW_Isetta_300))

~~~
mohammedbin
Thanks for the answer. I couldn't figure if the seats are one behind another
or side by side? If side by side the it seems 7ft should be enough crumple
zone. If one behind another then I'd like the car to have just one seat for
safety reasons.

The car does look sleek.

~~~
Someone
Side by side (watch the video, near the end). That increases the amount of
room for impacts from the back, but not that for impacts from the front or the
sides. I also couldn’t find any mention of airbags on that site.

~~~
mohammedbin
Good point about side impact. I wouldn't mind having one seat any way.

